

Inventor Waits 43 Years for Another Chance to Shock Tech - mw67
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-24/inventor-waits-43-years-for-another-chance-to-shock-tech.html

======
simonh
The quote at the end is an interesting point.

>“I respect Gilbert Hyatt’s work -- the process of engineering is difficult,”
Bassett said in a telephone interview. “But innovations are more than ideas.
The broader context matters. If Gilbert Hyatt had never existed, I believe the
microprocessor would have developed in the same way that it did.”

